# happy new year



## RomanticBoy

Hello

I would be very grateful if someone could write 'happy new year' in Korean for me.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sseung

We say '새해 복 많이 받으세요' in general.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you very much!


----------

